

10 Misrepresentations of Climate Change (from both sides) - j_baker
http://www.southernfriedscience.com/?p=11293

======
jinushaun
I think global warming and climate change is a red herring in the whole
environmental debate. Why worry about _possible_ catastrophic environmental
disasters in 100 years when you have _real_ environmental disasters happening
right now? Contaminated water supplies, flooding through deforestation, air
pollution causing health problems, over fishing threatening the fishing
industry, etc. I think it's a shame that the scientific and environmental
establishment has allowed the debate to be hijacked by politicians and anti-
intellectuals. As a result, environmental policies in general suffer because
everything is now tied up "all or nothing" with the climate change debate.

